# RO unit, did I connect it right?



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys, bought brand new filters for my RO unit since TDS was at 50. However after installing new inserts I got at aquatic kingdom the TDS is measuring at 100. We've cycled about 5-7 gallons already. Did i connect everything right? Any assistance would be great.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro unit*

need some clearer pics please did u change di resin as well .......


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Sorry, the pics are really hard to take. Red line comes from the pipe, it goes into the first insert which is white and probably just mechanical. It then goes through the carbon insert, then through the 3rd insert that is blue(white top and bottom).

everything was replaced except the anti-microbial membrane which is apparently really expensive.

3 medias that go into the inserts and the top cylinder that removes odours.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro unit*

if I am not mistaken the membrane is important in changing the tds .to drop it down .....


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

we opened the membrane and the employee said itstill has a lot of life in it so I didn't change it. however it shouldn't go from 50TDS to 100. did i connect everything correctly?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro unit routing*

You are correct but we cant see the plumbing of the lines .u need to follow
the tubing from start to finish.send me your email i will send u a pic 
of mine and can use it as a guide. I cant add the photo for some reason
On here
cheers


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It looks like it is hooked up correctly.

To be honest, you cannot tell visually if the membrane is still good; only by TDS differential of water entering the filter and the product water. 

I suggest a triple in-line TDS meter and place them:
1. before RO membrane: TDS prior to RO filtration
2. after RO product: TDS differential taking into consideration pressure and membrane rejection rate. A TDS above the calculated TDS means that the membrane will need replacing
3. after DI: lets you know when the DI resin is exhausted.

Looks like the product line is Td to other "devices". The anti microbial filter is usually a silver coated media. I hope that it isn't plumbed inline use for your reef.

JM2C


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

hey tom, my email is [email protected].

Also Wtac, we use the filter for human consumption and for the salt water tank for over 2 years now. This is the first time doing a complete media swap, hence the trouble.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ro unit flow*

here is a flow chart hopefully this can help u ....


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's an expanded diagram that will be easier to follow.



I forgot to label the green dots as they are where the TDS probes are to be placed if you decide to get a triple unit. If you get two duals, one should be placed at at the source before the RO unit.

HTH


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, i followed the chart. i looks like i had my ASOV a bit different in configuration, so i changed it up to match it directionally in the chart above. Ill give it a day or 2 to see if that does the trick.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Also forgot to mention that the water from the RO filter should be plumbed on the side with the screws.


----------



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

so i checked the TDS meter and it went down slowly from 30s to the 10s. I'm going to flush out 1 more tank and hopefully it will be back down to less than 5. 

The issue was the ASOV. Thanks to you guys for your help!!


----------

